# eclipse kopiert --> subclipe-use ändern



## kartoffelsack@home (18. Nov 2008)

Hab mir das komplette eclipse von meinem Kollegen kopiert. Starte das Eclipse mit meinem workspace. Trotzdem, wenn ich mit subversion commite, ist immer mein Kollege der Commiter. 

Wo kann ich das ändern?


----------



## dzim (18. Nov 2008)

der workspace ist das problem.
in den svn info stehn alle user-relevanten daten.
check den workspace lieber in einem separaten ordner aus. dann gehts... und auch beim benutzen von subclipse stimmts dann wieder
oder: du biegst das eben auf deinen nutzer um, aber das weiß ich grad  auch nicht mehr, wie das ging (erst einmal gemacht - ist schon ne weile her und ich hatte hilfe...)
schau mal hier rein - vielleicht findest du was an konsolenbefehlen, um es anzupassen:
http://svnbook.red-bean.com/nightly/en/index.html


----------



## kartoffelsack (18. Nov 2008)

der Workspace ist bei der eclipse-Kopie NICHT mit dabei. Wenn ich von Kommandozeile committe, ist es auch der richtige svn-user. Nur von eclipse aus nicht ...


----------



## Wildcard (18. Nov 2008)

Subclipse ist bekanntermaßen Mist. Nimm das offizielle PlugIn: Subversive


----------



## kartoffelsack (18. Nov 2008)

ich probier subversive gern mal aus. Aber schritt für schritt. Deswegen würde ich doch erstmal gern mein subclipse-Problem lösen:

Es muss doch irgendwo einstellbar sein, welchen user subclipse nimmt?!


----------



## Wildcard (18. Nov 2008)

Wenn die Einstellungen nicht vom Workspace kamen, dann sind sie im Configuration Preference Scope.
Schau mal in Eclipse_HOME/eclipse/configuration/.settings

Von aussen lässt sich nicht beurteilen wo ein PlugIn die Informationen speichert. Aber die einzig sinnvolle Location die unabhängig von User und Workspace ist, sind diese settings.


----------



## kartoffelsack (19. Nov 2008)

habs gefunden:

.keyring file löschen

(--> http://subclipse.tigris.org/faq.html#passwords)


----------

